# Kokanee Quest



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm headed up to Strawberry with my family this Wednesday night and then renting a boat on Thursday and while I'll be happy to catch any fish I'm really hoping to catch a kokanee or two. I bought a portable fish finder that I hope will work and will help me find the fish, but what I'd really appreciate would be a hint as to where to look. PMs welcome.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have heard people targeting them in the narrows area, But really I think they are pretty spread out throughout the lake. I have seen quite a few just ouside the main marina, going over toward haws point. They like the deep water anywhere between 60-100 feet. You will have best luck trolling for them. the hard part will be getting your lure down below 60 feet, so a downrigger or long leadcore line will be needed. I have caught alot on just old pop gear & worm. Also ant of the RMT tackle squids will work as well. Ive found that the flo Pink, orange or green is best, about 18" behind a Flo colored dodger. Everyone I have heard from says they stop bighting by about 10 am & dont start again until about 7pm. Good luck to you guys up there.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

im no expert, but im willing to bet that the kokes are starting to move from deeper water towards the inlets. you can always pick em up on the finder from the marina over towards haws, and from there to the mouth of the narrows.
i still havent picked any up in the narrows. :x 
but we have even caught em in about 30' of water around the inlets as they start to head towards em.
good luck, let us know how it goes for ya


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

So have they started to change color? If they have it's no longer ok to keep them, right? Are they easier/harder to catch once they start spawning?

I borrowed some poles loaded with lead-core line from my uncle-in-law, he dropped them off to my wife. The second hand info she passed on to me was that they had already started spawning and their mouths were sealed shut?!?! Is that true? I knew their mouths changed, but haven't heard or read anything about thier mouths sealing shut.

Thanks


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't been to Berry, but they have defenitely started to change color at Causey. 3 weeks ago they were starting to get that pink coloration to them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You can catch full color Kokes at the berry as long as you are out in the bays. From the inlets of the tribs up are off limits.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Can you keep them if they are full color? I've heard that they don't taste very good once they change.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The only reason to keep one in color is to mount it. I dont see anyone catching lots of fish in the bays anyway but it is possible. You cant even cast into the streams from say a float tube.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

I guess the quest will have to wait until next year to really begin. Bummer I waited so long. Nothing wrong with catching some 20"+ cutts for fun and maybe a few bows to grill. Woulda been nice trying some fresh kokanee on ceader planks though.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

dont give up man!!! put your game face on and go after em. even if you dont really want to eat em when they are changing, they sould still be a sweet trophy and some fun memories with pics!!!

i dont know about their mouths getting sealed shut. i have never caught any in the "red" but i have been on a boat that has caught em full blown hook jawed, deep red bodied, green heads, and their mouths worked good enough to eat what we were throwing at em.

the two places i have personally seen em caught like that is in the opening of mud creek from the main water, and just east of the ramp at renegade, twice.

these could have been a fluke, but hey, it gives a little optimism for ya, right?

cant argue about some 20" cutts and hopefully some rainbows as well. good luck


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> dont give up man!!! put your game face on and go after em. even if you dont really want to eat em when they are changing, they sould still be a sweet trophy and some fun memories with pics!!!
> 
> i dont know about their mouths getting sealed shut. i have never caught any in the "red" but i have been on a boat that has caught em full blown hook jawed, deep red bodied, green heads, and their mouths worked good enough to eat what we were throwing at em.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if I can find 'em I'll go after 'em. The whole "mouth sealed shut" sounded, umm, a little fishy.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gameface said:


> Yeah, if I can find 'em I'll go after 'em. *The whole "mouth sealed shut" sounded, umm, a little fishy.*


Who said that? I think they are cool to catch no matter what they look like. I plan on hitting it in a few weeks with egg patterns. All I said was that you dont hear of too many being caught during the spawn. It works for the the salt water variety though, I know, I have done it!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

You still have time. troll from the main marina to haws point, to the shortcut of the narrows, and then back to the marina; also Circle the mouth of mud creek. Females are just fine in the prespawn to eat. Chuck the males back, unless you want to mount a 5 pounder. the lake is only 75 feet deep in these areas, so don't believe the 80 to 100 garbage. 55 to 45 will work just great. I still miss the old days of fishing kokes in october at the Gorge


----------

